# F*%$*$%g seagulls



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

We've got a great roof terrace which we use all the time, unfortunately the building nextdoor has some seagulls nesting on the top. Everytime we walk out on the terrace we get dive bombed and attacked by the pesky thing. 

Is there any alternative to buying a gun and shooting the vermin? Would an airgun annoy it sufficiently to go find somewhere else to add to the population?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> We've got a great roof terrace which we use all the time, unfortunately the building nextdoor has some seagulls nesting on the top. Everytime we walk out on the terrace we get dive bombed and attacked by the pesky thing.
> 
> Is there any alternative to buying a gun and shooting the vermin? Would an airgun annoy it sufficiently to go find somewhere else to add to the population?


Can't you get one of them dancing Santas to act as a scarecrow - dress it according to the seasons?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

They seem fearless! Anything that moves seems to get attacked so I don't expect it would last long


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I never see them in Spain. In Worthing where I used to live they were a bloody nuisance! They used to start making a din at 4 in the morning and when we left the bin bags out, they'd rip them to shreds !!! In the town, they'd have a special siren thing that would "discourage" them!

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Years ago, I remember someone had a similar problem with gulls. His solution was to get an artificial hawk (a garden ornament for a garden centre) andthat seemed to scare them off.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Hmmm.. how big? There's a smallish bird of prey/hawk type thing that lives on another building across the road and they don't seem bothered by it - in fact they give it a hard time too! I've never seen such aggression in a bird before, it's quite intimidating!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We had a lot of ****e hawks in the UK. Try hanging some cd's from the ceiling of your terrace.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Cazzy said:


> Try hanging some cd's from the ceiling of your terrace.


Ceiling? Got any sky hooks I could borrow??


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

ShinyAndy said:


> Ceiling? Got any sky hooks I could borrow??


Well you must have something you can hang them from!!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> We've got a great roof terrace which we use all the time, unfortunately the building nextdoor has some seagulls nesting on the top. Everytime we walk out on the terrace we get dive bombed and attacked by the pesky thing.
> 
> Is there any alternative to buying a gun and shooting the vermin? Would an airgun annoy it sufficiently to go find somewhere else to add to the population?


I wish to lodge a complaint about the use of *Pesky* in this thread and would ask the original poster to remove this reference within 24 hours. (especially as there is a veiled threat of using heavy artillery against the said *Pesky*)
Signed 
Pesky Wesky!!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

I wanted to use something stronger but you never know who might be reading!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

ShinyAndy said:


> Hmmm.. how big? There's a smallish bird of prey/hawk type thing that lives on another building across the road and they don't seem bothered by it - in fact they give it a hard time too! I've never seen such aggression in a bird before, it's quite intimidating!


The artificial hawk stood about two and half feet tall. another idea might be net them. put up some poles and net on top of the poles, stnd under the net and when they dive at you they will get caught in the net.

Just re read the OP, chances are a powerful enough airgun would kill it if it was a head shotof on the body under the wing,but anywhere else I doubt if it would kill it.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

What do you do with it when you've caught it, have you seen how big these things are!?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

ShinyAndy said:


> What do you do with it when you've caught it, have you seen how big these things are!?


Yep they are big buggas. What to do with it after catching it... a hammer usually solves the problem. If that is too messy, keep it wrapped in the net and drown it.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Airgun sounds the safest option to me, I don't fancy trying to drown a huge p****d off seagull in my bath!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

just remember that the airgun option means that if you just hurt it...it's gonna be p***** off as well. I'm guessing you are too close to roads or buildings for the legal use of shotgun? Another thought... ask the town hall if they can do anything about this flying vermin with an attitude.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Yup, right in the middle of town. I'd imagine the Marbella town hall have much more pressing problems to deal with than a psychopathic seagull!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

ShinyAndy said:


> Yup, right in the middle of town. I'd imagine the Marbella town hall have much more pressing problems to deal with than a psychopathic seagull!


If you had a problem with those procesional caterpilars, or wasp's nest they will deal with it for you. Try asking, they might help, and the worst that can happen is they say no.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Poison 'em with those god awful muffins of yours.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Poison 'em with those god awful muffins of yours.


muffins


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Tallulah posted a reciped for some muffins.. I made them and our typically Spanish oven did a great job of ruining them!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

He'll say it's the oven, Willie, but a crap workman always blames his tools LOL. (He used a recipe of mine)

Tallulah.x


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> What do you do with it when you've caught it, have you seen how big these things are!?


Barbeque????


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Taurian said:


> Barbeque????


not even if I was starving would I contemplate that.......


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hammers, barbeques, drowning in the bath????????

The Eurovision Song Contest is going to be on soon. Invite him in for a beer and to watch the telly. That should get rid of him!!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hammers, barbeques, drowning in the bath????????
> 
> The Eurovision Song Contest is going to be on soon. Invite him in for a beer and to watch the telly. That should get rid of him!!


SADIST:tongue1:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

I ain't sharing me San Mig with no damn seagull


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> SADIST:tongue1:






ShinyAndy said:


> I ain't sharing me San Mig with no damn seagull


Now now, you're not going to get very far with that attitude, are you Andy? You can try giving him a beer from Mercadona then, but the results are not guaranteed.:spit:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

PS Off topic (as if all of the above wasn't...) Where's the recipie for the muffins and I seem to remember a recipie for brownies????
Can you give me the link, please??


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Now now, you're not going to get very far with that attitude, are you Andy? You can try giving him *a beer from Mercadona* then, but the results are not guaranteed.:spit:


also known as "making love in a cannoe"...F***ing close to water


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> PS Off topic (as if all of the above wasn't...) Where's the recipie for the muffins and I seem to remember a recipie for brownies????
> Can you give me the link, please??


I can pm the recipes to you if you want.

Hope you've got a good oven though, unlike Andy.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> also known as "making love in a cannoe"...F***ing close to water


Looks like it's up to a San Miguel and "Algo Pequeñito" or whatever the offering Spain is from this year to get shot of the bird then.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> I can pm the recipes to you if you want.
> 
> Hope you've got a good oven though, unlike Andy.


I have a super dooper new oven, remember??!!!

I am churning out lubina, roast chicken, cottage pie, quiche...

What with your recipies and my oven, should be a doddle!

But don't bother typing it all out again. I'll do a search first and see if I can find it/ them.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah yes, the reform. Nice. Lubina - yum....

Big enough oven for a seagull though?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Ah yes, the reform. Nice. Lubina - yum....
> 
> Big enough oven for a seagull though?


Well, if shinyandy has beaten it to a pulp with a hammer and dunmovin has shot any sticky out bits off with the air rifle, should fit in nicely!
Fancy coming over for dinner?????????


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Definitely, but I hope you've got something strong and local to wash it down with LOL

xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Our big ol tom cat is for hire (Cerveza) who will not doubt get stuck into a gull or two for a small fee


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

playamonte said:


> Our big ol tom cat is for hire (Cerveza) who will not doubt get stuck into a gull or two for a small fee



the cat is not called "Greebo" by any chance?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> the cat is not called "Greebo" by any chance?


No he has not killed any vampire's yet Willie (that I know of)


----------

